# Problem: Macbook give me a grey screen and question mark when start up.



## Prisneo (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi

I have a macbook and it a 2007 version. When I turned on the power, it gives me a grey screen and question mark.

Anyone has the same problem and how you solve it?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The question mark means that the Mac can not find a OS to boot with. So something has happened to your OS and it is incomplete, or the hard drive is bad and the Mac can't read from it. To find out if it's the hard drive, you'll need another Mac with a firewire port, and a firewire cable to connect the two. Read here how to do it. If the drive comes up on the other Mac, then the OS is bad, and you need to boot from the install/restore DVD that came with it and reinstall the OS. If the other Mac does not see it, then the drive or the Mac it self is bad, and should be taken to an Apple repair center.


----------



## Prisneo (Sep 30, 2008)

sinclair_tm said:


> The question mark means that the Mac can not find a OS to boot with. So something has happened to your OS and it is incomplete, or the hard drive is bad and the Mac can't read from it. To find out if it's the hard drive, you'll need another Mac with a firewire port, and a firewire cable to connect the two. Read here how to do it. If the drive comes up on the other Mac, then the OS is bad, and you need to boot from the install/restore DVD that came with it and reinstall the OS. If the other Mac does not see it, then the drive or the Mac it self is bad, and should be taken to an Apple repair center.


Does the fireport cable comes with the macbook or I have to get separately? Tomorrow I am thinking of sending it to the service center.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You have to buy the cable.


----------

